# Fitting new lights to tank hood/lid



## grantr222 (Feb 27, 2014)

I recently bought a glo t5 lighting system. Basically I currently have a complete it sealed tank lid that lifts off and currently had one t8 bulb. Just wondering how I can attach this lighting system to my tank hood. The t5 system has holders for two t5 bulbs


----------

